# Focke-Wulf Fw58 "Weihe"



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2016)

Interesting series of pictures, collecting wounded from Meschkowo 1943 ( see Wiki Moskowski – Wikipedia )
See also the thread the Fi156 Storch

Fieseler Fi 156 Storch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2016)

Hungarian airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2016)

Rumanian airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeugführerschule A/B 123, Agram-Gorica, Jugoslawien, o6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

Org. Photo: US View of Surrendered Luftwaffe Fw.58 Liaison Plane (CB+GD)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

Austrian Airforce nr 305






Q223 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Österreich Wels Italien Beute Flugzeug Caudron ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Foto - 1 : Deut.Militär-Flugzeug als Kuriermaschine mit Staffelabzeichen im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 3 : Deut.Militär-Flugzeug als Kuriermaschine mit Staffelabzeichen im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 2 : Deut.Militär-Flugzeug als Kuriermaschine mit Staffelabzeichen im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Focke Wulf | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

WK II Postkarte Focke-Wulf Fw 28 "Weihe" Wassermaschine | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 58 WEIHE | eBay

Wellenmuster squiggle

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Original-Fotoalbum eines ehemaligen Piloten,1941 bis 1945 plus Originalbrief | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Focke Wulf Fw 58 Weihe Flugzeug m. Wappen am Flugplatz Dresden | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 58 WEIHE | eBay
> 
> Wellenmuster squiggle
> 
> View attachment 601916


Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Focke - Wulf Fw 58 camo Tarn Kennung . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

Orig. RIESEN Foto Werkfoto Fw 58 Weihe Flugzeug am Flugbplatz Focke-Wulf Bremen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

A8 Foto LW Flugzeugführerschule FFS 8 Wappen Kennung plane beim betanken | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für A8 Foto LW Flugzeugführerschule FFS 8 Wappen Kennung plane beim betanken bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Delcampe - The collectors' marketplace


Delcampe brings together buyers and sellers of collectable items from all over the world. Join the community and discover exceptional items!




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> A8 Foto LW Flugzeugführerschule FFS 8 Wappen Kennung plane beim betanken | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für A8 Foto LW Flugzeugführerschule FFS 8 Wappen Kennung plane beim betanken bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


I really like the lines of this plane, a thing of beauty instead of merely a machine of war.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

D-OPOV General der Flieger Christiansen - Oberbefehlshaber Niederlande















Orig. Foto Fw 58 General der Flieger Christiansen - Oberbefehlshaber Niederlande | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Fw 58 General der Flieger Christiansen - Oberbefehlshaber Niederlande in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

KK+UB wellentarn Squigly cammo 














0211) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Tarn camo Kennung . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 0211) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Tarn camo Kennung . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> KK+UB wellentarn Squigly cammo
> 
> View attachment 680283
> 
> ...


I will say one thing when it comes to, Germans weren’t afraid to emphasize the “short” in short pants… I believe this fine young gentleman is styling what were referred to as “Der Nutters” due to the tendency to find one’s parts hanging down separate legs.. This style was later later made famous in the early years of the NBA and immortalized by John “The Pasty Nutter” Stockton during his glory days in Utah.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> I will say one thing when it comes to, Germans weren’t afraid to emphasize the “short” in short pants… I believe this fine young gentleman is styling what were referred to as “Der Nutters” due to the tendency to find one’s parts hanging down separate legs.. This style was later later made famous in the early years of the NBA and immortalized by John “The Pasty Nutter” Stockton during his glory days in Utah.


Close the glue and paint. Its getting to you.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Close the glue and paint. Its getting to you.


With today’s prices, I had to make a choice between buying the model airplane or getting the glue and paint. So, I figured if I get the glue and paint, hell, I’d feel like I was flying the plane, where as, If I bought the model kit, I couldn’t really imagine having the glue and paint. 😵‍💫😵‍💫😵‍💫😵

I’m guessing I’m the only one that used to listen to the Jim Rome Show on a regular basis:.:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

TL+HL Bergung














Altes Foto unbekanntes deutsches Flugzeug - Bergung / Kennung TL+HL / 2. WK (2) | eBay
Altes Foto unbekanntes deutsches Flugzeug - Bergung / Kennung TL+HL / 2. WK (1) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Austrian Airforce nr 302














Foto Flugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw 58 Österreich ca. 1937 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw 58 Österreich ca. 1937 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------

